# Looking for a better GPS mount



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

I recently went out for an overnighter and discovered that I'd somehow lost my handlebar GPS mount. It was this model:

Garmin Colorado/Oregon/eTrex Series GPS Handlebar Mount at REI.com

Anyway, I wasn't too heartbroken at the loss, since it's inexpensive, and moreover, not that great (as the reviews there attest). The zip tie method of attachment doesn't keep it very firm in place; the gps swings all over the handlebar. Also, having to zip tie it makes it a lot less convenient for moving from bike to bike than if it were bolted somehow. To its credit, at least it keeps a firm grip on the GPS unit.

Anybody know of any better options for handlebar-mounting my Etrex 20 GPS?


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

I was looking at the RAM EZ-Strap Mount for Garmin GPS:

RAM Cradle Holder for the Garmin eTrex 10, 20 & 30

RAM EZ-Strap? Mount with Short Arm and Diamond Adapter Base


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jbphilly said:


> I recently went out for an overnighter and discovered that I'd somehow lost my handlebar GPS mount. It was this model:
> 
> Garmin Colorado/Oregon/eTrex Series GPS Handlebar Mount at REI.com
> 
> ...


I use that GPS mount. I haven't had any issues with the GPS moving on rough roads/trails, but it will move if bumped. OTOH - that allows me to adjust it while riding which isn't terrible.

The mounts were cheap so I bought 3 when I got the GPS and don't bother moving it the mounts between bikes.

The mounts are bulky enough that if I am going to use the bike in question without the GPS a bunch I'll cut the zipties and pull it off, but that's a 20 second process to install/remove which I don't find to be a PITA.

My older Vista Cx GPS has a bolt on mount which has its own quirks. I don't really think it's any better.

I've used the RAM style mounts on my dualsport motorcycle. They work great, but they are bulky on a bicycle.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

It just occurred to me that I might be able to increase the stability of it by having a strip of inner tube material underneath the mount. I'll probably pick up another one and try that out.

I'm surprised to hear you didn't experience that problem, though. I wonder what's different about our setups...I was certainly riding rocky east coast singletrack with mine when I had those problems, and it even happened on milder terrain.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if I used the stock zip ties or not I think I used ones I had already and really tightened them.

I'm running an anodized AL bar from Race Face that has a slightly pebbled finish - that might be providing added friction.

If you don't plan to remove the mount much you could also add a dab of Shoe Goo/Free Sole under the mount. That would 100% stop any movement and it can be easily peeled off the mount and bar if you don't want it there later.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I have used the RAM mounts they work great but, as Vik mentioned, are bulky and hard to use with a handlebar bag.

My new extrex mounting system is an awesome strap on the stem with some innertube underneath for padding and dampening.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

I use that same mount with my etrex 30...no troubles at all however my fix was to put a piece of double sided tape on the bars(all the way around), then attach the mount with zip ties (getting them REALLY tight). No rotation issues at all. Been rocking that setup for over a year.


----------



## cemorse (Mar 28, 2013)

I use a RAM mount for a Garmin 60csx unit, which is a bit heavier than some, but totally bombproof. I have it on a small accessory mount in front of the bar so the GPS is held up above the handlebar thus leaving the entire top of the handlebar free for, well, hands...


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

There are not many other options other then the standard Garmin mount and the Ram Mount. Personally I have yet to have a problem with my Garmin Mount. I just make sure to really cinch down the zip ties!


----------



## guyfawkes (Apr 27, 2013)

I don't know if this would fit the new Etrex 20, but its very strong and works well on my Etrex Venture.

GARMIN LARGE DIAMETER RAIL BIKE MOUNT ETREX H HCX HC CX | eBay


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

guyfawkes said:


> I don't know if this would fit the new Etrex 20, but its very strong and works well on my Etrex Venture.
> 
> GARMIN LARGE DIAMETER RAIL BIKE MOUNT ETREX H HCX HC CX | eBay


The mounts for the Etrex 20 is different.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

I use the same mount and have it on my stem. Since my stem is shortish (90mm i think) and i had a spacer above the stem, there were some fit issues so I bought a large chuck of rubber and carved out a spacer to make it all fit. 

It buys me some more real estate on my handlebars since it always seems to be in short supply while bikepacking and i like the GPS dead centre in front of me. 

Zero issues with it moving around. Rock solid


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

A little while ago I decided to try another one of that same mount and this one is a lot more solid, for whatever reason


----------



## renegade44 (Jan 18, 2007)

ocean breathes salty said:


> I use the same mount and have it on my stem. Since my stem is shortish (90mm i think) and i had a spacer above the stem, there were some fit issues so I bought a large chuck of rubber and carved out a spacer to make it all fit.
> 
> It buys me some more real estate on my handlebars since it always seems to be in short supply while bikepacking and i like the GPS dead centre in front of me.
> 
> Zero issues with it moving around. Rock solid


THIS. Mounting on the stem is a 90 degree different orientation, which inherently makes it more stable. Add in some rubber (old tube = free), and it will be plenty stable. Use more rubber if you need to get it higher up to avoid interference with stem.


Trailside Medicine by jon_baler, on Flickr


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

No movement ever. I don't use any rubber under mine, but I can see how that would help if you had any issues.

I've used mine on mtb rides and road stuff. lots of miles with a etrex 10 and 20.

more pics here


----------



## OrthoAg (Jun 11, 2013)

Ram mount, king stem cage mount and a custom machines adapter for my Etrex 30


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

OrthoAg said:


> Ram mount, king stem cage mount and a custom machines adapter for my Etrex 30
> View attachment 819697


That is sure a bulky bas****.

The stock Garmin mounts work fine. Low profile, secure. A wrap of inner tube under it does stop the slipping, if needed (not an uncommon fix for any type of bar mount). And they are not that expensive, so having several for different bikes Is not a big deal.


----------



## OrthoAg (Jun 11, 2013)

shiggy said:


> That is sure a bulky bas****.
> 
> The stock Garmin mounts work fine. Low profile, secure. A wrap of inner tube under it does stop the slipping, if needed (not an uncommon fix for any type of bar mount). And they are not that expensive, so having several for different bikes Is not a big deal.


It's taller than I would like, but I don't want zip ties or to clamp it to my bars. I have considered the Garmin mount but from photos, there doesn't seem like a decent mounting option other than the zip ties and not much material to put some countersunk screws.


----------

